# Niagara Falls Open Summer 2008 (nos)



## Harris Chan (Jul 26, 2008)

The date: August 23rd, 2008. It's happening in Niagara Falls (you should know where this is, even the States has one ). Since it's south of Canada and right next the to border, it's more likely that US cubers will make it, like Sam for example 

There's a lot of side events, like:
* 3x3 Multi Blindfold
* 3x3 With Feet
* Pyraminx
* Megaminx
* Square-1
* Rubik’s Clock

And of course the Main Stage events:
* 2x2
* 3x3
* 3x3 One-Handed
* 3x3 Blindfold
 * 5x5
* Magic
* Master Magic

(yah, no 4x4, we didn't have 5x5 last time in C3 so we're doing that to 4x4 this time).

For more information, check out http://canadiancubing.com/Events2.aspx?ID=11


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2008)

weird, no 4x4....

Wish i could make it, but i live in australia, lol.


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 18, 2008)

Only a few days left. This competition will clash with Dutch Masters and Taiwan. 

You never know if you set the WR until you find out from the Europeans and Asians.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 18, 2008)

Harris Chan;77186This competition will clash with Dutch Masters and Taiwan.
.[/QUOTE said:


> Terrible considering how many will have to choose between the two


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 24, 2008)

It was a great competition organized by Dave and Rhodri! There are a few interesting results:

Eric Limeback: Multi BLD 11 cubes (out of 11). He actually didn't solve one of the cubes, but then he realized he forgot to orient the corners on the cube so he went back to fix it 

Rowe Hessler: 59.xx single in BLD. There was one VERY easy scramble for BLD, but unfortunately Rowe poped on that (I got 1:29 on it, and I average like 2:50 lol). 

Sam Boyles: sub 4 average in 2x2, i think it was 3.8x? NAR!

Harris Chan (me), 11.50 average in the second round, 11.79 (?) in the finals. I had a 9.96 in the first round (average was 12.34 ). NAR average. 

Jack Moseley had 1:5x average for 5x5, which was NR for us Canadians, and he also won (and placed) in pretty much almost all the side events. Go Jack!

There's more but I'm too tired to continue, I must sleep...


----------



## Bryan (Aug 25, 2008)

Huh? Being so close to the border, why weren't there more US competitors?


----------



## Rama (Aug 25, 2008)

I can see some great results there, also nice consistent averages you got there Harris.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a good question, Bryan. Too bad you weren't closer, we'd love to see you up to one of these. Unfortunately, i think a lot of people don't know how easy it is to come up to Canada. One has to wonder, if there was a competition in Buffalo, how many US cubers would show up there? The Niagara competition was a 25 minute drive from Buffalo. Heck, even Toronto is not that far, we travel to US competitions without issue.

You guys should talk to Sam and Rowe about these competitions. Rowe has come up to two of them now, and Sam said he wants to come back soon. With our currency at about par, it is just like going to a different state for a competition. We will probably have another Toronto competition in late October or early November. I hope some US guys come up. Either old friends, or new ones, we love having people come out and play along.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 25, 2008)

Dave Campbell said:


> With our currency at about par, it is just like going to a different state for a competition.



Except if you go to a Sam Horton's, then instead of a sandwich, fries and Coke, you get a sandwich, a donut, and a Coke. But I don't think they call it a donut, they'll call it a crooler (sp?). Plus, they make you actually tell them which kind you want. There is not "just give me a regular one".

But yes, it just seems that some people won't travel. And maybe the extra hassle of crossing the border (seriously guys, unless you have a DUI) it isn't that much trouble.


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 27, 2008)

Do you have the scrambles, Dave?


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 28, 2008)

I would have come, but I was busy on the travel day.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Dave Campbell said:


> That is a good question, Bryan. Too bad you weren't closer, we'd love to see you up to one of these. Unfortunately, i think a lot of people don't know how easy it is to come up to Canada. One has to wonder, if there was a competition in Buffalo, how many US cubers would show up there? The Niagara competition was a 25 minute drive from Buffalo. Heck, even Toronto is not that far, we travel to US competitions without issue.
> 
> You guys should talk to Sam and Rowe about these competitions. Rowe has come up to two of them now, and Sam said he wants to come back soon. With our currency at about par, it is just like going to a different state for a competition. *We will probably have another Toronto competition in late October or early November. * I hope some US guys come up. Either old friends, or new ones, we love having people come out and play along.



Just reading that right now brightened up my heart! 
TOF right? I can go this time! YEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Dave Campbell (Aug 28, 2008)

Haha, Bryan, you are killing me here. Do you mean _Tim_ Horton's? We call them donuts here, too. Only you'd get coffee instead of Coke. And Tim Horton's coffee is my life line. "Stick it in my veins!"

Phil, yes i have them. I will post them soon, the week after a competition is always busy for me. Partly because i neglect everything else the week before one while preparing for it. Let me guess, you want to see if you could have beat Sam's 2x2? He was on fire that day.

Derrick, you better come. I want to see your incredible times.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, Tim Horton's. Where "rolling the rim" has nothing to do with cars. And if you guys go to the Toronto competition, don't forget your tuque. Maybe after the competition, you could try and do some 5-pin bowling.

So you can think of Canada as just another state if you want, or you can think of Canada as just a slightly exotic country you don't have to fly to.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2008)

why would you wear a toque in summer?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Dave Campbell said:


> Haha, Bryan, you are killing me here. Do you mean _Tim_ Horton's? We call them donuts here, too. Only you'd get coffee instead of Coke. And Tim Horton's coffee is my life line. "Stick it in my veins!"
> 
> Phil, yes i have them. I will post them soon, the week after a competition is always busy for me. Partly because i neglect everything else the week before one while preparing for it. Let me guess, you want to see if you could have beat Sam's 2x2? He was on fire that day.
> 
> *Derrick, you better come. I want to see your incredible times*.



 thats what im most afraid of, i just hope i dont messup anything especially 5x5 cause im gonna work HARD for that. Also was wondering think we can have 4x4 BLD at TOF?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 28, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> why would you wear a toque in summer?



Dave mentioned a Toronto competition in October or November. If that's summer, then Canada is really different than I thought.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Aug 28, 2008)

Derrick, you put too much pressure on yourself. You can hit amazing times sitting in front of your computer not thinking about it. Take the same approach to competitions, don't think about it. Just do what you know how to do and you will do fine. I am not against having big cube bld at the competition. As long as more than just you wants to do it. Ask Eric?

@Bryan: No, October and November aren't usually snow months. But who knows anymore, the weather is stranger than the cubers this year. I think Rowe fully expected to still see snow on the ground from when he came up in late March and experienced our worst storm of the year. Tell you what, though, if you ever come up for a competition i will buy you a big bag of Ketchup Chips!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2008)

Bryan said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > why would you wear a toque in summer?
> ...


thats not what I meant... its summer NOW


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Dave Campbell said:


> Derrick, you put too much pressure on yourself. You can hit amazing times sitting in front of your computer not thinking about it. Take the same approach to competitions, don't think about it. Just do what you know how to do and you will do fine. I am not against having big cube bld at the competition. As long as more than just you wants to do it. Ask Eric?
> 
> @Bryan: No, October and November aren't usually snow months. But who knows anymore, the weather is stranger than the cubers this year. I think Rowe fully expected to still see snow on the ground from when he came up in late March and experienced our worst storm of the year. Tell you what, though, if you ever come up for a competition i will buy you a big bag of Ketchup Chips!



Thanks dave, even at home im nervous though because it means so much to me to just get that new pB avg, or get those good times, cause if i dont i feel like a failure and im getting worse  and yeah i put too much pressure on myself i agree lol.

and oh of course, i wouldnt want to mention 4x4 BLD just so i could do it, i think that would be rude of me and i hope it didnt seem like that. Eric already said he would too so thats why i asked  also he said jack might even do it too cause he does know how. so it would be very cool


----------

